# Middlehurst toys



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

At the GT1 race on Sunday, Andy had a couple of customers with new cars and his red demostrator with some options on ;-)

Front Splitter with air duct to the brakes....nice









Red interior, very red









carbon splitter without duct 









Side

















Rear









All UK developed...


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

omg that is red 

in the 1st picture what are those led type thing?(top right) are they standard? ive never seen them before


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

JDM running lights, I have them on my car, looks like middlehurst is offing them now


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

wow, nice pieces of CF. who is selling it?

specially interested in the lip with brake cooling, but is it just a hole or some more ducts behind?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Say how much is the splitter  ? Based on the Spec V?

Is the design like the original lip (ie no change in aerodynamics)?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

This is from the Nissan Dealer Middlehurst in St. Helens, Andy Middlehurst is an ex-BTCC racer. They sold the UK R33/R34 GTR's

The splitter stuck out a little more than stock, the ducting was like the Spec V, I didn't see the rubber bits on the suspension like the Spec V but that should not be to hard to do, the splitter is the tough bit.

On price you will need to talk to Andy....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

First time I've seen the finished CF bodykit. Very very nice.

I will be looking into that......


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

The Red interior is vile.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry but that red interior is totally gash imo

its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too red

the carbon body kits you have to see up close, like the Zele ones


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

The red interior is realy ugly uke:


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Sayen said:


> The red interior is realy ugly uke:


Looks much better in the flesh - but you do have to like red leather to want to sit in it!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Some prices in this thread but excerpt below:

Carbon side skirts fitted £1200 (presumably VAT inc.)
Carbon lip spoiler £750 + VAT
Carbon rear exaust apron £800 + VAT
AP Race front or rear rotor each £290 + VAT
Fast road/track pad front per set £425 + VAT- I think Chris said Pagids
Fast road/track pad rear per set £ 250 + VAT
GTR mats/50 litres fuel/ Mobil1 pack £250 incl VAT


----------



## Pugwash (Mar 6, 2007)

Kislik said:


> wow, nice pieces of CF. who is selling it?
> 
> specially interested in the lip with brake cooling, but is it just a hole or some more ducts behind?


I thought the stock front bumper was designed in such a way that the air was directed to create a vaccum on the front wheels and brakes so that there was optimum cooling - hence the rediculously good braking around the ring???

.......and the reason why you shouldn't change the front bumper.

Only what I was told so have no idea whether it's rubbish - I haven't managed to test it on the way to work yet


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> hence the rediculously good braking around the ring???
> 
> .......and the reason why you shouldn't change the front bumper.


And then Nissan added the vent for the Spec V


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

doggiehowser said:


> And then Nissan added the vent for the Spec V



Thats why it's not as quick


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

not sure if its me but does that skirt on white car look odd ?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

The whole car looks weird because of the lens!  Isn't that what you mean?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally I love the red interior!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it is a 12mm wide angle lens so it does distort a little 

the red leather was OK, it looks a little washed out as it was cloudy when I took it and the camera has change the colour temp a little


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Bodykit looks nice though


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

Someone's not very happy about these body kits:
Revoking authorized dealership granted to Middlehurst UK.ï½œNews | NISSAN GT-R Tuning: Zele Performance Global Website

If true , the "All UK Developed" statement may have to be amended slightly.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

NickTO said:


> Someone's not very happy about these body kits:
> Revoking authorized dealership granted to Middlehurst UK.｜News | NISSAN GT-R Tuning: Zele Performance Global Website
> 
> If true , the "All UK Developed" statement may have to be amended slightly.


Oooops :nervous::nervous::nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I should add here that I asked Middlehursts at the beginning of May about their kit as I wondered what the lead time may be prior to my delivery.

I was told this kit was no longer available due to issues with the hardness/softness of the CF itself (i.e. theyd had folks returning with damage) and as such it would no longer be available.

It may seem there is more here than meets the eye.....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh dear, that is very sad! Is the UK becoming the new China! Must be a pretty embarrassing situation for MH, what were they thinking????:nervous:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah and some of the Zele parts look like some of the original Nissan parts, they are designed to replace

so who is really taking the pee?

best thing Zele could do is have visible UK distribution; reach your customers or someone else will


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DCD said:


> Oh dear, that is very sad! Is the UK becoming the new China! Must be a pretty embarrassing situation for MH, what were they thinking????:nervous:


Yes,very sad,they did even work out how to convert them amazing looking Zele parts into ugly "maxpower" looking parts..

Go real JDM or leave the JDM car like it is.....but all those copy ******** looks gay

just my point of view:chuckle:


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

In my view, the Middlehurst parts either look like the original Nissan parts (eg the bonnet ducts, wing vents) or there are significant differences to the Zele parts (eg front splitter has vents, skirts have detailing near the rear wheel arches). Like EvolutionVI says, they are different looking parts. I expect that Zele have no registered rights in the UK, and I dont see a problem with unregistered rights. Dont see what the fuss is about.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the side skirts look simular but to look differnt they add a indented bevel at the rear. the front lip looks sorta simular but add air holes (which depending on if they tested them, might reduce downforce - might have to tape them up. brake ducting only works if there is duct work behind the hole that goes to the brake rotor.

zele parts have been known to get some bad batch's over at nagtroc there were some un happy customers. zele did go out of teh way to try and fix it, but ultimatly the customer was unhappy with the replacement too.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Too much RED in a RED car !!! As for Carbon bits and bobs, why ????

Use the money (and it will be a lot of it) to carry out the engine & Brake mods !!

Looking at around 600bhp (with 400mm Alcon brakes) when she comes back


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> JDM running lights, I have them on my car, looks like middlehurst is offing them now


Rather worrying that anyone would want those put on a GTR, must be Audi Driver converts who wouldn't want to lose the council estate xmas lights:runaway:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Tetsuya said:


> Rather worrying that anyone would want those put on a GTR, must be Audi Driver converts who wouldn't want to lose the council estate xmas lights:runaway:


+1 !!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

NickTO said:


> Someone's not very happy about these body kits:
> Revoking authorized dealership granted to Middlehurst UK.｜News | NISSAN GT-R Tuning: Zele Performance Global Website
> 
> If true , the "All UK Developed" statement may have to be amended slightly.


the parts look different to me??

well done by Zele though, always a good move to cut ties with a countrys biggest dealer.... but judging by the wording of their news statement....they are none too bright !


----------

